# Hi from Holland



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Charlotte
Nice to meet you


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Charlotte! Welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello from Parker Horse Ranch and welcome to the horse forum!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey, welcome to the forum!! I hope you like it here!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

*I can say hi to my homecountry!*

Hi Charlotte,
Nice to meet another dutchgirl at this forum where I thought to be a little lost amongst all americans. Fortunately I found some french and now you, from my home country!

If you have some tips for me what I really need to see at this forum please let me know.
Greetings from a bedouingirl living in 2 countries!

The photo is a try=out for attachements but how to remove this biggie, really I do'n t know!
Normally I try to be a modest girl, but today it did.nt worked out that way. Sorry for this!


----------



## Lotje (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome! I'm from Holland too


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome! Have fun posting!


----------

